# Windows XP mit Step7 und WinCC Flexible - wie lange noch?



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2009)

Was denkt ihr? Wie lange werden Step7 und WinCC Flexible noch für Windows XP freigegeben sein? Sollte man bei einer heutigen Neuanschaffung auf Vista umsteigen?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## ChristophD (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

also ich denke schon das die SW noch eine Weile für XP verfügbar sein wird.
Erst wenn der Support von XP von Seiten Microsofts eingestellt wird (2014?) wird es keinen Sinn mehr machen dafür SW zu entwickeln.

Vista überspringe ich und setze aus Windows 7 , da mir Windows Vista vom Performance und Usability Aspekt einfach schlechter wegkommt als Windows 7.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## bike (22 Oktober 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Erst wenn der Support von XP von Seiten Microsofts eingestellt wird (2014?) wird es keinen Sinn mehr machen dafür SW zu entwickeln.


War da nicht etwas von 2011 aktuell?
So für neue Systeme und so? 
Nach meinem Kenntnissstand wird ab Ende 2011 keinen neue Systeme mit WinXP ausgeliefert.

Denn ich denke nicht, dass Winzigweich so lange warten kann bis auf Win 7 umgestellt wird.


bike


----------



## ChristophD (22 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

2011 betrift meines Wissens nach nur die Auslieferung und damit EOP (End of Production).
Fixes und Fehlerbehebungen sollten bis 2014 sein (kann sich aber auch wieder geändert haben).

Die Eingangsfrage war ja nicht um die Verfügbarkeit von XP an sich gestellt sondern um die Kompatibilität von Software mit XP und die wird es wohl noch eine längere Zeit geben.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Homer79 (22 Oktober 2009)

Hier stehts nochmal...siehe Heutige Nutzung...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_XP

da möchte man sich ja dann wirklich zeitnah mit windows 7 beschäftigen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Oktober 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Wie lange werden Step7 und WinCC Flexible noch für Windows XP freigegeben sein? Sollte man bei einer heutigen Neuanschaffung auf Vista umsteigen?
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


 

Hallo Onkel.

Tue dir Vista nicht an. Ich hab es auf einem Rechner laufen und es ist eine Krücke. Wenn wechseln dann auf Windoof 7. Aber auch da würde ich noch etwas warten und solange mit XP arbeiten.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Oktober 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Hier stehts nochmal...siehe Heutige Nutzung...
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_XP
> 
> da möchte man sich ja dann wirklich zeitnah mit windows 7 beschäftigen


 
Weil der Vollsupport eingestellt wurde ??? Hast du den schon mal benutzt? Solange es noch Sicherheitsupdates gibt ist doch erstmal alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Homer79 (22 Oktober 2009)

> Weil der Vollsupport eingestellt wurde ??? Hast du den schon mal benutzt? Solange es noch Sicherheitsupdates gibt ist doch erstmal alles in Ordnung.



...ich meinte das eher ironisch...ich werde sicherlich xp solange nutzen wie möglich.
...obwohl ich zugegeben win 7 probieren würde. vista hatte ich ja schon nie produktiv genutzt.

aber wie sagte mal ein schlaues kerlchen



> don't touch a running system


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Weil der Vollsupport eingestellt wurde ??? Hast du den schon mal benutzt? Solange es noch Sicherheitsupdates gibt ist doch erstmal alles in Ordnung.


 
Entscheident ist, wie lange Siemens Step7 usw. für XP frei gibt. Vermutlich wird es schon noch ein paar Jahre laufen.

Das Field-PG wird zur Zeit wahlweise mit XP oder Vista angeboten.

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für ein Downgrade mit XP and Windows 7 entscheiden. Laut Aussage des Lieferanten meines Vertrauens kann man XP auf Windows7 virtuell laufen lassen.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## ChristophD (22 Oktober 2009)

Du kannst XP auch unter Vista virtuell laufen lassen das ist nicht das Problem.
Nur die HW Anbindung geht dir dabei verloren, also kein Zugriff auf Feldbus-CP's die nicht über USB angeschlossen sind.
Zu dem Thema findest Du auch was wenn Du nach VMWare und Virtual-pc suchst.


----------



## Homer79 (22 Oktober 2009)

nur mal so zur Info...

http://winfuture.de/news,50837.html


...sogar mit usb-unterstützung


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 wird ja erst seit dem heutigem Tag an Endkunden ausgeliefert. Ich hoffe mal, Siemens wird die Freigabe schon in der Schublade haben.

http://diepresse.com/home/techscience/hightech/microsoft/497264/index.do


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## bike (22 Oktober 2009)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 2011 betrift meines Wissens nach nur die Auslieferung und damit EOP (End of Production).
> Fixes und Fehlerbehebungen sollten bis 2014 sein (kann sich aber auch wieder geändert haben).
> ...


Das stimmt wenn du nur deine Programme auf deinem Rechner betrachtest.
Habe ich wohl die Eingangsfrage falsch gelesen bzw nicht richtig verstanden.
Wir haben leider den Nachteil, dass wir PC's auch an unseren Anlagen haben. 
Und wenn keiner mehr mit XP geliefert wird, bekommen wir Probleme.
Wir hoffen bis dahin unser Versionen nach einem anderen BS portiert zu haben.

bike


----------

